# Channel Changing



## JonDoran (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's a good idea: how about not changing the channel if already tuned to the correct channel?

I've been a bit annoyed at this unneccessary step, especially when time is critical.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

For the built-in tuner, that's sensible. For remote boxes, the resync is necessary in case there's been a power loss etc.


----------

